# Form 1221 Question 16?



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi,

In Q16, the form asks:

Are u applying for a visa to travel ro Australia as :
1. migrant/refugee 2. temporary resident 3. visitor 4. student

Are you applying for 
1. permanent residency 2. protection 3. further temporary stay

I am wondering if i should select migrant/refugee or permanent residency. I know there is a similar question on form 80 but the options are in different order and also asks wheteher u are travelling to Australia or already in Australia.

I am outside Australia and applying for PR. What should I select here on Form 1221?


BR


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

tschaudry said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Q16, the form asks:
> 
> ...


You should select PR.

Thanks.


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> You should select PR.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Hassan,

I have selected 'migrant' on both forms and submitted them already. Will there be any problem ? I have applied for 190 from pakistan. I'd appreciate ur response on it


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

paki_migrant said:


> Hi Hassan,
> 
> I have selected 'migrant' on both forms and submitted them already. Will there be any problem ? I have applied for 190 from pakistan. I'd appreciate ur response on it


In worst case scenario DIAC will ask you to clarify...I have checked Immigration Kit of Australian migration laws as was in library but couldn't find the definition of "migrant" as such but migrants seems to be holder of permanent visas....

Don't worry you'd be alright and you're fortunate enough to be in touch with sensible people deployed at DIAC who appreciate the fact that you could make mistake provided its not deliberate and misleading.

Regards.

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

I agree with Hasan and I appreciate that DIAC staff dont reject application once they find any conflicting information. They ask for further clarification.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

I am filling form 1221 for my partner and I am confused on few fields. 
Please clarify

Q8 Citizenship or nationality (give details of all held)
Date granted:
Place granted:

Query: My wife is born citizen of india. so what should I fill in there ?


Q18 What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?

Query: I am primary applicant and she will be accompanying me. So what can be her general purpose?


Q19 If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival ?
Q20 How long do you intend to stay in Australia?


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

were you asked to submit this form by your CO or is this part of the application?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

imstaying said:


> were you asked to submit this form by your CO or is this part of the application?


No it is not asked by my CO.. Even CO is not assigned yet..

Actually in documents upload section for my wife, FORM1221 is shown as recommended. Thats why..


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> No it is not asked by my CO.. Even CO is not assigned yet..
> 
> Actually in documents upload section for my wife, FORM1221 is shown as recommended. Thats why..


i see. thanks for the info.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> I am filling form 1221 for my partner and I am confused on few fields.
> Please clarify
> 
> Q8 Citizenship or nationality (give details of all held)
> ...


Form 1221 is a pain. Here are my suggestions:

Q8: You would put Indian as the citizenship/nationality, date granted is her DOB and place granted is her place of birth. (Since she obtained her Indian citizenship at birth.)

Q18: Migrating permanently

Q19: If you don't know when you're actually planning to migrate to Australia, just put unknown.

Q20: Permanently


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Form 1221 is a pain. Here are my suggestions:
> 
> Q8: You would put Indian as the citizenship/nationality, date granted is her DOB and place granted is her place of birth. (Since she obtained her Indian citizenship at birth.)
> 
> ...


thanks ozbound12 for your reply... So should I upload this form or wait for CO to ask for it ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> thanks ozbound12 for your reply... So should I upload this form or wait for CO to ask for it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


If your CO hasn't explicitly requested it, I would wait until he/she does so.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Friends,
I m filling form 1221 for the dependent partner on the application. While filling 190 visa application I have mentioned only 1 employment which covers 2.5 yrs and didn't mention other 3 jobs that I have done prior to this. 
Now as I m filling 1221 I find the same question being again as to employment history in last 10 yrs and also periods of unemployment if any. 
I m confused now what to do as I have mentioned only 1 job in 190 evisa application but that does not cover 10 years period.
I didnt give details of other 3 jobs as i though that it is not neccessary and relevant. Moreover, didnt wanted to increase documentation to prove that I ve worked in other companies. I m not claiming partner points in the application.

Pls advice.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sahil772 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I m filling form 1221 for the dependent partner on the application. While filling 190 visa application I have mentioned only 1 employment which covers 2.5 yrs and didn't mention other 3 jobs that I have done prior to this.
> Now as I m filling 1221 I find the same question being again as to employment history in last 10 yrs and also periods of unemployment if any.
> I m confused now what to do as I have mentioned only 1 job in 190 evisa application but that does not cover 10 years period.
> ...



Why are you filling Form 1221 .....when it is meant for secondary applicant???


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry JP... probably I wasnt actually clear on my post.

I m filling this form for my spouse and employment that I ve mentioned refers to my spouse employnent. She has done 4 jobs out of which we have written only 1 in 190 application. We r not claiming points for partner skills.

Really confused about wht to do..
Pls advice..


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sahil772 said:


> Sorry JP... probably I wasnt actually clear on my post.
> 
> I m filling this form for my spouse and employment that I ve mentioned refers to my spouse employnent. She has done 4 jobs out of which we have written only 1 in 190 application. We r not claiming points for partner skills.
> 
> ...


when you don't claim partner's points ...it doesn't matter.........I dint claim partner's points too...

Cheers


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks JP .. Really appreciate ur help....

Just spoken to my agent sometime back regarding this form .Agent has got me more confused. She says that in this form all details will be of primary applicant except in ques no 23 where it asks for dependent. But then y does form 1221 show up in dependent applicant in evisa when I login.
At the bottom of the form applicant is required to sign the form. Applicant means primary applicant or dependent. 

Till now I ve filled the form from dependent perspective, so all the answers to question will ve changed if I go by agents word.

JP Mosa, Request u to clear the confusion. 

Can I ask u that did u give full employment history of ur partner in evisa. 

Thanks for ur support


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sahil772 said:


> Thanks JP .. Really appreciate ur help....
> 
> Just spoken to my agent sometime back regarding this form .Agent has got me more confused. She says that in this form all details will be of primary applicant except in ques no 23 where it asks for dependent. But then y does form 1221 show up in dependent applicant in evisa when I login.
> At the bottom of the form applicant is required to sign the form. Applicant means primary applicant or dependent.
> ...


Yes....I did fill her overseas(Indian) experience as well as Australian experience.

Cheers


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Yes....I did fill her overseas(Indian) experience as well as Australian experience.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks JP Mosa... 

As form 1221 is appearing in the dependent section in evisa, Am I right that form 1221 we have to fill the details(employment also) of the dependent and in ques no 23 where it asks for "details of other dependent/family members that r travelling with u" will give details of primary applicant or may be leave it blank as primary applicant is not dependent on the dependent.....lol.... I think it is really confusing ques no 23 because it asks dependent about other dependent

wht do u suggest my friend?

cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sahil772 said:


> Thanks JP Mosa...
> 
> As form 1221 is appearing in the dependent section in evisa, Am I right that form 1221 we have to fill the details(employment also) of the dependent and in ques no 23 where it asks for "details of other dependent/family members that r travelling with u" will give details of primary applicant or may be leave it blank as primary applicant is not dependent on the dependent.....lol.... I think it is really confusing ques no 23 because it asks dependent about other dependent
> 
> ...


It says....dependents or family members.....Its your name......as it is supposed to be filled by your wife........If you guys have kids........include their names also...

Cheers


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,
Can somebody help me with the following questions;

Question # 43. Give details of how you intend to use knowledge/ skills/ research obtained once u depart Australia?

Question # 44 Are their any other details you would like taken into consideration.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Roposh, 

Did u get answers to this ques. I m looking for the same. Pls share.

Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

roposh said:


> Hi,
> Can somebody help me with the following questions;
> 
> Question # 43. Give details of how you intend to use knowledge/ skills/ research obtained once u depart Australia?
> ...


43. As you don't depart OZ....you can leave it blank or you can write saying something like that I will use my acquired skills and expertise in development of my local community in my home country by imparting all my knowledge.

Cheers


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks JP Mosa.....


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

*Form 1221 Questions*



ozbound12 said:


> Form 1221 is a pain. Here are my suggestions:
> 
> Q8: You would put Indian as the citizenship/nationality, date granted is her DOB and place granted is her place of birth. (Since she obtained her Indian citizenship at birth.)
> 
> ...



Q.18 If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival

Its not allowing to typ Unknown here. It allows only date format.

Q.19 Intended date of departure

What we can fill in this columns


----------

